# :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*ECS DSG Transmission Filter Kit (OEM DSG Fluid)*


*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*ECS DSG Transmission Filter Kit (Pentosin Fluid)*


*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*DSG Oil Filling Adapter Kit*


*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*DSG Transmission Filter*


*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*OEM Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission Oil*


*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*Pentosin Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmission Oil*


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ECS, you guys Rock! I ordered the filter and Pentosin kit a couple weeks ago. The order arrived promptly and the DSG service went without a hitch.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Slickvic at 12:37 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lkfoster (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (Slickvic)*

Same here, though I must admit that the box sat on the workbench for another 6 months.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Any reason why you include 2 crush washers in the kit? I just completed my second DSG service and have only used 1 each time... What am I missing?








http://www.mkv-gti.net/wiki/in...n_oil


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (JaxACR)*

That is actually an application error in the photos, only 1 is required.
Thanks for the orders everyone!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I also ordered this part for servicing my DSG:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...S9009/
The DSG drain plug requires a 14mm hex. (not 17mm)
Could you update the description of this part so it does not get ordered by accident.
Thanx. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Slickvic at 11:54 AM 6-24-2009_


_Modified by Slickvic at 11:24 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (Slickvic)*

I just passed this onto the parts guys, the manual transmissions will use the 17mm, but we've updated the description to avoid further confusion.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Is there any real difference between the two oils except the price?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Price is really the only difference, the OEM pricing is slightly higher as it is an OEM "part".


----------



## lkfoster (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

On our '04 TT there are two drain plugs, also shown on the Bentley DVD. When I changed my oil the other day I got another half liter or so of oil out from the second plug.


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: DSG Maintenance Products and Service Kits (lkfoster)*

just ordered the OEM kit. quick. and painless!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

Ordered the OEM kit.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

Ordered the OEM kit, today.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!


----------



## BetaOp9 (May 4, 2006)

You only have to $200+ DSG Oil Adapters now? The one pictured gives an error.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the tool in the photos above has been superceeded to the newer version that can be found here on the website:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply

Currently this is the only DSG fill tool we have available.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

Any idea when the tool will become available again? I have been waiting for a while and everytime I check its not there.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately many of the OEM tools are extremely hard to get, these have been on backorder for awhile and I am not sure when they will become available again. I'll be sure to update the post once I see them come back in stock, but it is likely there will only be a few available again.


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

Alright. I put the notify on your website.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds great, you should see an email sent out as soon as the status changes on the website and I'll see if there is anything we can do about getting the tools in ASAP.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

Thank you. Would like to do my 40k service and not have to pay someone else to do it. Already have the rest of my stuff need just waiting on that.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

jon-

Just an FYI that on the ECS website it states that VW requires the DSG oil/filter to be changed every 20K. The 20K OCI is for older DSGs not the models from ~2008 onward which have 40K OCIs. This can be confusing for some folks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification, I'll talk with the parts guys and see if we can get the description changed on the website.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The OEM DSG tool is now back in stock!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wingnut52003 (May 19, 2010)

your showing that u got the oem dsg oil but its not on ur site


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

wingnut52003 said:


> your showing that u got the oem dsg oil but its not on ur site


We used to be able to bring in the OEM bottled fluid, now when we order the OEM fluid, the Pentosin is being delivered. We currently have (7) bottles (one kit) of the OEM fluid still available, but after that is gone, everything will be Pentosin.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Jon, maybe this is not the right time or place, but if you haven't yet noticed, this entire place is reeking with anti DSG hatred.  :banghead:

Now if you could make a fix for these folks, you would stand to make a Billion dollars! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately the DSG has been a real love or hate affair, some seem to experience no issues at all while other have nothing but chronic problems. Fortunately I never did have any issues, although I certainly had a few complaints.

I don't see us trying to work on a "fix" so to speak, but we do have the maintenance items available for those that are trying to keep the maintenance costs down a bit.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

